# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ku do tju pelqente ti kalonit pushimet e veres?

## PaToSaRaK

Pershendetje te nderuar Antare te Forumit.
Te gjith kemi shume deshir per te kaluar pushimet e veres ne nje vend te bukur, pak a shume te gjith shkojne me pushime gjat kohes se veres, dikujt i pelqen ti kaloj ne shqiperi dikujt ne ndonje ishull dikujt ne ndonje fshat.
Mua me pelqen shume qe pushimet e veres ti kaloj ne ishujt Grek, sepse i kam bredhur dhe i di mire, ishulli qe me ka pelqyer eshte Santorini.
Jepni mendimet tuaja ku do tju pelqente ti kalonit pushimet verore.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Enii

do ti lija te tera e do shkoja ne BORA BORA (french polynesia) :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## busavata

ne Gjilan

----------


## xlindax

*Ne cuba!!
....po dhe vlora i ngjan pak kshuqe po vete atje me mire*

----------


## saura

Kete vere Lusenburg-Belgjik-Hollande.

----------


## Nete

ende se kam vendos plotesisht,me pelqejka BORA BORA valla .

----------


## the admiral

shkoder + bangkok + koh samui (tailande)

----------


## altint71

Dhermi-Vlore-e ne ishujt e Kroazis, sigurisht ne barka me vela me qera.

----------


## lepurush

Ne Suedi....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gjithanej gati vetem jo ne USA Itali gjermani Austri turqi poloni mal te zi shqiperi se kom qen, vetem ne USA nuk kom qen dhe nuk du me shku.... po edhe ket vit ne shqiperi do shkoj....

----------


## goldian

me bombonen ku te doje ajo

----------


## Elonaa

bora bora......................... :Lulja3:

----------


## Elonaa

> do ti lija te tera e do shkoja ne BORA BORA (french polynesia)





hahahaha se kisha par.Prape u perputhem

----------


## Elonaa

Edhe ne Dubai eshte bukur.

----------


## Enii

kemi shije ne mi goce  :syte zemra:  se jemi rrumantike lol


dhe tokyo dua te shkoj un .. ehuuu sa vende dua te shkoj un .. po ja kshu hap pas hapi ...
do vish me mua kur te shkoj ? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> kemi shije ne mi goce  se jemi rrumantike lol
> 
> 
> dhe tokyo dua te shkoj un .. ehuuu sa vende dua te shkoj un .. po ja kshu hap pas hapi ...
> do vish me mua kur te shkoj ?



Ne vend!Bej pronotimin!

----------


## Enii

:Lulja3: 

behu gati se do vij ndonje dit aty ne boston te te marr .. surprize e papritur ...
afati 1-2 vjet jo me shume .

te gjitha shpenzimet une.
ti vetem sill fytyren e embel  :Lulja3:

----------


## Elonaa

> behu gati se do vij ndonje dit aty ne boston te te marr .. surprize e papritur ...
> afati 1-2 vjet jo me shume .
> 
> te gjitha shpenzimet une.
> ti vetem sill fytyren e embel



paske kushte te renda!Nderrova mendje! :Lulja3:

----------


## Enii

cfare kushtesh ? 
haha e poshter

----------


## Apollyon

Tajlande, definitivisht.

E kam enderr te iki njeher atje me pushime, sidomos ne ishullin Phi Phi.. kush ka deshire ta shohe per ca e kam fjalen, te kerkoje ne google.

Phi Phi Thailand..

----------

